# 1987 Jacobsen G 4x4



## Tony Nevue (Mar 18, 2018)

I have a 1987 Jacobsen G 4x4 turfmaster tractor and I need to pull the transmission to have it rebuilt. Anyone have any easy ways to do this? I cant find anything online.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Is it the Massey Ferguson built unit with Jacobsen paint and badges? If so. take a look at a 1980 - 1999 Massey Ferguson 200 Series tractor and see if that what you have.

If so, look for a repair manual on the 1979 MF 235 or the 1983 MF 250 as that was underlying tractor.

If you have one of the purpose Jacobsen G versions, also known as the (Swiss built) Bucher TM 850 ABBI, with the Kubota engine, you will need to find a local Jacobsen golf equipment dealer and hope they hung onto their obsolete documentation. Most of those either used Kubota hydrostatic transmissions or the Kubota tractor manual , and a Kubota service department can tell you which version by inspecting a clean unit. 

The complexity of transmission removal on those Bucher built versions meant the powertrain had to be dropped out from the bottom with the tractor on a hoist. 

http://www.edmaebi.com is the current North American distributor of ABBI equipment, and they may have access to repair manuals.


----------

